# Parrot and Similar Swatches



## xbrookecorex (Jan 1, 2008)

Beigeing Shadestick as a base, NW20 skin, flash:


HTH


----------



## geeko (Jan 9, 2008)

Shu Uemura me638 and parrot e/s


----------



## honesty (Jan 9, 2008)

Parrot compared to Digital Faerie. Tried my best to capture the colors/textures. It's not perfect, but you get the idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i16.tinypic.com/721nx4j.jpg

Fyrinnae

(Added the link to Digital Faerie on the Fyrinnae site because it shows the color much better. My camera is stoopid and likes to wash everything out and not show any color.)

This is for all those people who seemed to be disappointed in Parrot after all that hype. Digital Faerie is what I always imagined Parrot to be. When I first swatched it on my hand, I literally gasped in awe because it was hands down the most amazing eyeshadow I had ever come across. Then I got Parrot and my first reaction was "blahhhhh". However, I will keep the Parrot because it will be easier to travel with. Fyrinnae's eyeshadows are a unique loose powder and I'm always afraid of spilling it and wasting any.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mien (Jan 17, 2008)

Parrot VS Regard Bleu, Swimming Pool 
(Bourjois Suivez mon Regard loose eyeshadow powder) 

I think these 2 are very simular in colour, Parrot is just a bit darker/deeper in colour wich mostly showed when I moved my hand to catch the light. Used Vaseline as base HTH

Flash





No Flash


----------



## alehoney (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is Parrot compared to a few other products in my makeup collection that look similar to me two of them are cheaper than MAC for all those girls on a budget (the NYX one is like about $3 and the CG one is about $5). I hope this helps. I used UDPP as a base. 














with light:


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 15, 2008)

my swatches, with flash






Nothing really looks like Parrot, but the Cargo Barcelona Duo looks better anyway...


----------



## Rennah (May 12, 2008)

L'oreal HiP Shocking Shadow Pigment in Striving
MAC Nightbird (from Holiday 2006 Intense Eyes palette)
Maybelline ExpertWear Eye Shadow in Turquoise Jewel
MAC Parrot
Urban Decay Shattered (from Wallpaper Shadow Box)
L.A. Girl High Definition Eyeshadow Trio in Caruso (center color)


----------

